# Helo!



## NickJones (Sep 2, 2008)

I just thaught id put up my first thread as i intend to be spending a lot of time here. Im Nick Jones (As the name sugests) and i live in Rosebud, in Victoria (Australia) i am soon to be head of lighting for my school and we currently have a lsc wallpak, lsc epak dimmer, and a zero88 jester. We also have a sh'load of audio gear. Too much 2 list here. Im also interested in Vision Mixing/switching. So will hopefully be able to help anyone needing vis help.

Anyway. Hope 2 get2 know u all.
Nick


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the booth.

Here's just a tiny bit of advice for you. In the future you might want to try to avoid swearing as it's generally frowned upon on this site. Also, be warned, we tend to be very picky about proper spelling and grammar. As you peruse the site you may notice that we are absolutely merciless with each other when it comes to spelling and grammar errors.

As for the rest have fun on the forums and try to learn from and teach your fellow CBers.


----------



## loki (Sep 3, 2008)

AHH, He found the site.

GOD HELP US!!


PS: Watch your spelling, grammar and keep the language clean, or i ban you from touching the gear @ school


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 3, 2008)

NickJones said:


> sh'load



That type of reference won't be tolerated around here, for my reasons i direct you to this helpful wiki entry

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...lling-grammar-controlbooth-com.html#post98228


Oh and welcome to controlbooth


----------



## NickJones (Sep 4, 2008)

I wont swear again, but i cant promise i will spell everyting correctly, and my punctuation is aweful, as i am dyslexic but ill give it my best shot.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Nick! I have a reading disorder and a masters degree. A former student of mine with dyslexia is one year away from his computer science degree and has now completed summer internships with IBM and NASA... so don't let dyslexia slow you down. And as for the spelling use Firefox and it's built in spell checker. 

Enjoy the Booth there's a lot to learn here, the Search Function is your friend!


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 8, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> ...And as for the spelling use Firefox and it's built in spell checker. ...


If only Firefox could distinguish between the possessive and contraction forms of words.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 8, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> If only Firefox could distinguish between the possessive and contraction forms of words.



Crap! If you only knew how hard I work to not make those kinds of mistakes! 

Of course nothing compares TO THE time I sent a letter home with my high school students for their parents to read:
"If you have difficulty completing your shift, contact your area supervisor." 
But I left out the "h" in shift. 

Post edited so Derek can sleep at night.


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 8, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Of course nothing compares to the time I sent a letter...


Next to "Submit Reply" is a button labeled "Preview Post." One could also draft one's reply in a word processor, run the spelling and grammar checker, and then copy and paste his/her post on CB. Also, it's never to late too edit/correct one's posts. [Watch those homonyms.]


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 8, 2008)

_Yea Gaff careful wit the language round ere derek ist a bit of a grammer kop._

That made me cry.


----------



## loki (Sep 8, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> View Post
> Of course nothing compares to the time I sent a letter...



Ha, this is hilarious!


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 8, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Next to "Submit Reply" is a button labeled "Preview Post." One could also draft one's reply in a word processor, run the spelling and grammar checker, and then copy and paste his/her post on CB. Also, it's never too late to edit/correct one's posts. [Watch those homonyms.]



There you go Derek. I fixed it for you.


----------



## Chris15 (Sep 11, 2008)

Consider this the welcome of the token Sydneysider...

I believe young Mr. Hughes has previously noted that every now and then, potential employers Google people's names to try and ascertain something of their character. That is (apart from making things more readable and less liable to misinterpretation) why we tend to keep our standards of communication reasonably formal. The Off Topic forum ordinarily sees those standards left in the cloak room though...


Gaff, I had a science teacher who mispronounced organism one day...


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 11, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> Mr. Hughes
> 
> > That sounds weird


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 12, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> Consider this the welcome of the token Sydneysider...
> 
> I believe young Mr. Hughes has previously noted that every now and then, potential employers Google people's names to try and ascertain something of their character. That is (apart from making things more readable and less liable to misinterpretation) why we tend to keep our standards of communication reasonably formal. The Off Topic forum ordinarily sees those standards left in the cloak room though...
> 
> Gaff, I had a science teacher who mispronounced organism one day...



One should never mispronounce organism... bet that turned the class upside down. A really nice science teacher at my high school ordered some custom pencils with the name of the school on them for students to use. He meant to put "144 (gross)" on the order form... unfortunately he ordered "144 gross" or 20,736 custom printed pencils... and a bill for several thousand dollars. Proper use of parenthesis matters! 

Mr Hughsie... I guess he's technically an adult know but somehow I prefer "Bandicoot Bill".


----------

